# Problema de permisos (Solucionado)

## k4in

originalmente este era un problema del amarok, que no reproduce nada, hasta hace poco estaba trabajando bien, pero ahora muestra un popup que dice "se encontraron demasiados errores en la lista de repoducción, reproducción parada", buscando una solución se me ocurrio probar con revdep-rebuild pero cuando emerge webkit-gtk falla la compilacion, entre todo el log la causa parece ser esto

```
/usr/include/X11/ICE/ICElib.h:34:25: error: /usr/include/X11/ICE/ICE.h: Permiso denegado
```

entonces decidi probar actualizando todo con emerge -auvND world porque hiba a actualizar gstreamer y xine, pero cuando compila sys-apps/groff-1.20.1-r1 falla con lo mismo, pense que la solucion sencilla seria hacer un chown y chmod pero por lo mismo de que no tengo permiso no me deja hacerle nada aunque sea root.

que podria ser?Last edited by k4in on Sat Aug 29, 2009 7:20 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## i92guboj

¿Puedes darnos el resultado de ls -l sobre algunos de estos ficheros?

Otra pregunta: ¿estás usando SELinux o algún otro parche de seguridad o se trata de una instalación estándar?

----------

## k4in

es una instalación estándar, aqui esta la salida de ls -l

```
ls -l /usr/include/X11/ICE/

ls: no se puede acceder a /usr/include/X11/ICE/ICE.h: Permiso denegado

total 40

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  7477 abr 30  2008 ICEconn.h

?????????? ? ?    ?        ?            ? ICE.h

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 10021 abr 30  2008 ICElib.h

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  8131 abr 30  2008 ICEmsg.h

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  4732 abr 30  2008 ICEproto.h

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  3265 abr 30  2008 ICEutil.h

```

----------

## i92guboj

 *k4in wrote:*   

> es una instalación estándar, aqui esta la salida de ls -l
> 
> ```
> ls -l /usr/include/X11/ICE/
> 
> ...

 

Asumo que esto te pasa ejecutando ese comando como root.

Si es así, te aconsejo que apagues inmediatamente y ejecutes fsck sobre el fs en cuestión desde un livecd u otra distro que tengas instalada. Asegúrate de tener copias de seguridad de todo lo importanten, no es que vaya a pasar nada, pero siempre hay riesgo al usar fsck. Si es disco está realmente limpio y aún así el problema persiste todavía hay cosas que se pueden hacer para arreglarlo. Aunque llegados a tal punto, yo estaría más preocupado del "cómo ha llegado esto a tal estado" más que del "cóom arreglarlo".

----------

## k4in

ya corri fsck para mi particion y parece haber solucionado el problema, ls -l ya esta correcto

```
ls -l /usr/include/X11/ICE/

total 44

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  7477 abr 30  2008 ICEconn.h

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  2571 abr 30  2008 ICE.h

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 10021 abr 30  2008 ICElib.h

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  8131 abr 30  2008 ICEmsg.h

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  4732 abr 30  2008 ICEproto.h

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  3265 abr 30  2008 ICEutil.h
```

bueno ahora voy a actualizar y a pelearme con el amarok de nuevo, si no lo consigo me veran por aca pronto  :Razz: 

muchas gracias por la ayuda

----------

